# 300kg x2 rack pull, no belt or straps, at 90kg bodyweight, training for BodyPower



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Training for British Powerlifting contest at BodyPower 2013.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Nice pulls mate. Looked like you had more in the tank.


----------



## r1234 (Jun 16, 2012)

Nice! Are you natty or assisted? Either way good effort!


----------



## Prince Adam (Mar 17, 2012)

Animal


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

Beast m8! Well done


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much for the comments, did a further set after this with 320kg x2. Would like to work up to a pb of 360kg x2 on these. I have done over 400kg with a suit and belt. I will push to 360kg with no belt, should give me a decent carryover to the floor.


----------



## zack amin (Mar 13, 2012)

As always Chris nice lifts and all the best


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Cheers Zack mate, likewise and I have a lot of respect for you bud, thanks for the comment


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

That would be awesome to see mate. Hope all goes to plan.


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much Andy mate, yeah touch wood now each week I will just build up closer and closer. I've worked out that squeezing the **** out of the bar is the way to go, the more I squeeze the easier it seems to come up. I try and go as heavy as I can on these block pulls so my body is used to tightening up that much.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah sqeezing the bar is a great method mate, it really helps. Do you have a weak part of the lift mate? Is that why you are using partials?


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2013)

You strong bast*rd


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

If anything fails with me it's usually the floor, if my legs are wider I break the floor easier but the lock out is tougher.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Sounds like a 50/50 split problem. so how do you prefer to lift? Also why are you using partials if that part of your lift is strong?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

I use the blocks not to fatigue my CNS, pulling heavy off the floor each week is very draining. It takes me about 10/11 days to recover from back work. I worked up to 250kg for a triple from the floor, next week I will go 295kg x3 from the floor and 330kg from the block.


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

Yeah it sure does mate. You need plenty of recovery time. That is some very impressive lifting mate. What do you hope to pull in competition?


----------



## chris jenkins (Aug 14, 2004)

Thanks very much mate, yeah I think if you wnt to keep developing you have to have as many GOOD workouts as you can, be it picking the correct days to train, weights etc, it ll comes down to the decisions you make if you don't have a coach. I would like to pull 340kg+. I'm good for that on the day, I pulled 336kg last year at 90kg.


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Is that about mid knee height on you Chris? Great lift too!


----------

